# The New Ibanez ART300



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 4, 2008)

What do you guys think of the new art300's? I think theyre gorgeous minus the headstocks. Personally, I prefer the ESP Eclipse models. but go ibanez!


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2008)

I actually quite like the nice compact headstocks. Dunno about these carved faux-quilt tops, though. Pretty nice guitars, though. Too bad they're missing a string.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks nice with that finish


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd be curious to try these active Ibanez pickups. I don't like that finish in particular though others do look pretty alrite.

Are these chinese made?


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2008)

They have the Artcore logo on the headstock, so i'm guessing they're either Chinese or Indonesian.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dude in AILD has a white one that looks awesome, not lame like that BFG ripoff, lol.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/87/As_I_Lay_Dying-8244-Nick_Hipa.jpg


----------



## Thomas (Feb 4, 2008)

I love that finish. Wow.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 4, 2008)

Personally, i think cosmetically it doesnt touch the Mark Tremontis model or single cutaway PRS's. but the finish is interesting


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2008)

finish is that thing which makes that guitar interesting


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 4, 2008)

get rid of those inlays and that finish and I'd be all over that


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> get rid of those inlays and that finish and I'd be all over that



So you might be more interested in something like this:


----------

